# wheel shopping



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Just a few questions -
I'm going to try out some spinning wheels next week. Currently, I have a single treadle, double drive with scotch tension. See how far I have come with all your help to even be able to say all that !?! I also have only a few ratios - like 5:1 and 6:1 if that. My wheel is custom made so there's no interchangeable parts or a way to make a new whirl that would have more ratios and still fit within the flyer assembly easily. I'm a bit nervous about anything different than I have since I like my little ruts. I do know that ruts can eliminate a lot of fun though.

I want MORE ratios. I want more versitility. I don't especially need portabilily but it would be nice if the wheel at least fits in the backseat of my car or truck.

Treadles: I like the single treadle. My right foot just doesn't have enough oomph to treadle for long since the surgery six months ago, so I have to assume that foot is as good as it's going to get. I'm not finding many single treadle wheels and those have the treadle on one side or the other which doesn't work for me either since I switch feet. Does the double treadle make 1/2 the work for each foot? I think that might work. Can you operate a double treadle with just one foot? 

Single drive? Is it that much different than double drive as far as how you operate the wheel? For example - Do you let the thread go on the bobbin differently? Or is it just a different way of running the wheel? Is single drive considered a better drive with more control or something? Or is it just a choice. It is easy to switch between the two?

Scotch tension/irish tension/? Is tension just tension and you just learn how to adjust it on your wheel? Does one work better? Is the tension determined by the drive system so that they kind of come in a pair? 

Sliding hooks - do they automatically slide back and forth or do you have to manually move them? 

Elastic drive bands- do they hold up? I think I'd rather just have a replaceable string than always have to keep extras on hand. CAn you replace an elastic bands with a string or do you have to have it if it comes with the wheel?

How high of a spinning ratio do I need to spin sock yarn? Though I'll give a higher preference to a wheel that I can add pieces to later - like a faster whirl and flyer and higher capacity bobbins, etc....I might fall in love with one that only comes with what it comes with.

DH says to get the largest wheel that I can get. Then he can make the whirls that I might need to increase the ratios. Is that right? Not that I'm asking you to correct DH...he is always trying to make this easier for me to do....and can't quite wrap his head around why someone would want to do this manually when a little elec. motor hooked up to a foot pedal and a cmputer would do twice as much three times more easily and program in how you want it done.......Can you get a 15" wheel to do 28:1 without wearing yourself out? If you have a 15 inch wheel is it really able to do a higher ratio than 12:1 with just the change of a whirl? 

I'm leaning towards the Ashford travelor or the Schachts Ladybug or the Kromski Fantasia, or the Louet S10 and I'm definately NOT trying the Matchless. I'm not worried about bobbin prices, DH can make those. 

Whew! Thanks for any input. I have to go to a conference with the girls at my church for the next couple of days. I'll be able to read any replies but not easily reply you...but I will be back soon. Thanks again!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I can speak from experience that putting a smaller than usual whorl on a wheel does not work. The treadling becomes extremely tough and slow going, taking great effort. The effort will wear you out in a few minutes and make it very un-fun to spin. Years ago I bought a faster, smaller whorl for my Rappard Wee Peggy castle wheel, made by the manufacturer specifically for that wheel. It was awful, and totally useless. I still have it, that whorl, but I would NEVER try to use it. That wheel normally went 3, 4, 5.5:1. The faster whorl was supposed to make it go 7:1 and 12:1. Even the 7:1 speed did not work as well. Treadling was still harder than normal.

It is not that simple, anyways, just making smaller whorls to go with your wheel. There are mechanical issues a non-spinner, non-engineer would not be aware of. It isn't that easy to "just go make a part" for a commercially-made wheel. The various decent brands of wheels have fittings and metal parts that you can't make/get/buy at home.

I would prolly go with the Schact Ladybug, myself, as the Schact wheels have always been high-quality, nicely made and well-finished, very versatile and one you won't outgrow so fast. You get what you pay for, too, in wheels, so keep that in mind. Some of the wheels you mentioned I think of as beginner wheels, and not one I would be happy with for long. In my mind, there are HUGE differences in quality, and etc., between all the wheels you mentioned trying out. But I think you will see by looking at the wheels in person, the differences, and the versatility factors you might not otherwise be aware of.

I think you have to try a double treadle wheel to see if it's what you want, versus a single treadle. 

Polycords are fine, they don't come un-stretched over time, and you don't have to remove then when not in use. They are easy to fix if they break.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

> Single drive? Is it that much different than double drive as far as how you operate the wheel? For example - Do you let the thread go on the bobbin differently? Or is it just a different way of running the wheel? Is single drive considered a better drive with more control or something? Or is it just a choice. It is easy to switch between the two?


There is a difference between DD and SD, but I wouldn't make this a dealbreaker on choosing your wheel. DD is a bit easier to do very fine adjustments with tension.



> Scotch tension/irish tension/? Is tension just tension and you just learn how to adjust it on your wheel? Does one work better? Is the tension determined by the drive system so that they kind of come in a pair?


I've used both and don't notice one much different than the other - there was more difference between the wheels, though, so it's hard to say. I've never seen a single wheel with both choices on it (would be a goofy design anyway) so again, not something to make a deal breaker issue of. 



> Elastic drive bands- do they hold up? I think I'd rather just have a replaceable string than always have to keep extras on hand. CAn you replace an elastic bands with a string or do you have to have it if it comes with the wheel?


I prefer the string, too, but the elastic or stretchy rubber have their place. If the wheel is designed for a stretchy band, replacing it would be very difficult - you could do it in a pinch, but it's not something you'd really want to do for long term.

----

If you want to spin fine, you want the largest drive wheel you can get *and* the highest ratios you can find. This is, of course, a balancing act. The problem with small wheels (meaning wheel diameter) is that there's only so far you can go in the gearing - unless, like the Gem, they do actual GEARING on the wheel. You end up treadling like a hamster on speed.

I had an Ashford Traveller for awhile - great little wheel. They used to come in ST, I think they still might (especially used). HOWEVER, you do have to do a lot of treadling and it's not as easy to treadle as some - but that's often a tradeoff for portability.

I would suggest that you look into the Babe wheels. I know they are not pretty, and that might be a dealbreaker for you, and that's fine. But for the money, you get a big drive wheel (I have the ST production wheel) which is a 21" wheel and it treadles *really easily*, with a heel-toe motion that is easier on my leg than most wheel I've tried. From their site: 
_
Comes with 6 bobbins, 3 of 5 7/8:1 and 3 of 7 1/2:1 with a V grove at the back of the drive whorl so that when the drive band is put in the grove you get a 19:1 ratio_

You can spin bulky yarn, fine yarn, art yarn, lace yarn, anything you want except huge chunky stuff that needs a delta flyer. However you can buy add on pieces for bulky spinning, plying, even spindle spinning.

NOT pretty. But for the price you get a lot of wheel, and very flexible. It's lightweight and fits in the passenger seat of the car, you can hold it in with a seatbelt like it was a person. Weighs next to nothing so hauling it around the room is a one-handed event. I put mine away and take it out when I want it ... I have ... ahem ... quite a few wheels here, but the Babe is still my plying wheel of choice.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all! So much to learn! I do wish I had started this when I was younger and my brain more pliable. 

So nothing I mentioned as a concern is really a deal breaker - just find one that works for me and can be added to. DH IS an engineer with all the set up at home to make just about anything - including the entire darn wheel. He found the metal pieces to make new bobbins for me for my current wheel and can easily make new whirls/etc. Even the T-shaped metal piece that places the whirl on the flier (if that's the correct place) he can find. What he can't find is the time to build me one from scratch. 

I don't see myself doing bulky yarns - other than what I have already produced- plain old bulky in size, nothing artsy. I'd not know how to begin to do anything with it. I'll wait until it starts to go out of style to get interested if I follow my usual pattern. And as I picture some artsy yarn in my head, I think, "that would look cool SEWN to a heavy fabric and made into a bag"....so I probably DO need something for bulky yarns too...._Sigh_.....or perhaps that means it's on it's way out already?

As for the Babe- I think I could build one of those myself. I tried on at the MI FF last year. I do like the wood look better. But it's a bonus to be able to add pieces later as my skills and interests grow and develop so I'll not rule it out. I'd never have thought of having one wheel just for plying, another for spinning each weight of yarn....don't think my house is that big. Mostly, I need medium weight yarn. I am enjoying learning more about spinning wheels.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

The very best thing you can do is to try different wheels. One of them will just FEEL right!

I tried several, and ended up with an Ashford Traveler over three years ago, and I have not outgrown it. Heck, I just changed the ratio a few months ago because of this site :teehee: I really love the way it looks and the way it spins. 

I did pick up a cheap little Hitchhiker that I could take with me when I travel, and I do use that to ply now, but the Traveler works just as well. 

So take a bagful of roving, and head to the local yarn store, and give 'em a spin! :clap:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You *could* build one - but balancing the flyer is tricky and bobbins are a hassle to create and really, for $250 you can have one sent to your door. Your time's worth that much!

I, too, love the wooden wheels (that aforementioned collection ... ahem). But for all around ease of transportation, ease of treadling and variety of ratios 'out of the box', availability of extras, and sheer ingenuity, you can't beat a Babe. 

Now, she's not my daily spinner. Right now, I mostly spin on supported spindles, believe it or not. I have a great wheel, a little Lithuanian (which does nice fine yarn without insane treadling, due to the design of the wheel), a Canadian Production Wheel (my wheel of choice, though she's on hold right now waiting on a flyer repair), and the Babe, who is my plying wheel, my art yarn wheel, my 'go out in public and spin' wheel. Oh yeah, and I'm about to acquire a Norwegian. 

I do have lots of room, so I can indulge in my insanity.

My Babe is the ONLY currently produced wheel I've got though, the rest are antiques. I've spun on a Traddy and found it too slow (though they do make a high speed flyer which probably makes a big difference), I liked the Traveller A LOT at the time I had it but I traded her for the little Lithuanian because I have such a weakness for the antiques. 

Of the modern wheels I've spun on, very few 'called' to me. But I have and 'old things' addiction, so that's not surprising.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie are you going up to see Beth? Plan on spending a lot of time there and try all her wheels (she has a zillion to try). Listen to her and her advise. You will find a wheel that speaks to you. She has the anniversary Elizabeth there (or did when I was last there) beautiful wheel but expensive. If I had the money it would go to that wheel.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, I'm going to call her next wek and to ensure sure whe will be there when I will. The reason to go is to try the wheels! Supposedly Spinolution (Mach I, II, III) has a dealer within 20 miles of me. There's also a store just south of South Bend that is an ashford and Louet dealer. Maybe each of those will have some to let me try. 

I like the looks of both the modern and the older wheels. 

Thanks for helping me settle all this in my mind.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh yes...I totally forsee that problem. However, I usually don't get interested in something until it's gone out of fashion. I will have to get a wheel that can adjust and grow with me so I can be buying bobins and flyers and whorls for a long time to come. 
Maybe I should say, I don't see myself USING fat yarn. I have already spun up a ton of the stuff and haven't done a thing with it so far. LOL!!

It's so hard! I like the look of the older style wheels. But the more modern ones come with more pieces included. I love to finish furniture so and unfinished wheel is an option too. Or one that I can paint a picture on....It's hard narrow down the choices! I do see why people have multiple wheels. Fortunately, still have 2 spare rooms untouched by fleece or fabric. We're driving to Utah again in early July. I'm making a list of any spinning wheel stores that are along the way. Hopefully, I can try out all of the ones on my list.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

> Fortunately, still have 2 spare rooms untouched by fleece or fabric


I find that funny.  I think the only room in this house without yarn storage is my sons. (and I am not sure about that)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Dh inadvertantly went into the upstairs spare room for the vacuum cleaner. He was going to surprise me. It ended up surprising him since he couldn't find the vacuum due to the piles of fleece. I assured and reassured him that I really was going to spin all that up into something. At least all of it's clean except for one medium-sized box.


----------

